# DS #0223: Animal Crossing Wild World (U)



## Opium (Dec 5, 2005)

*ROM NumberÂ*

0223

*Icon:*Â





*Full NameÂ*

Animal Crossing Wild World



*RegionÂ*

USA



*LanguagesÂ*

English



*Release GroupÂ*

SCZ



*ROM SizeÂ*

256Mbit



*Save TypeÂ*

FLASH 2Mbit



*GenreÂ*

Simulation



*FilenameÂ*

scz-acww.zip



*View NFO
Â*


Click Here


----------



## PuyoDead (Dec 5, 2005)

Ahh, excellence. Been waiting for this one for a long time. I'll most likely be picking it up after work today, so I'll be back to go on about how well it has transfered to the DS.


----------



## Zemysterieux (Dec 5, 2005)

Damn, got black screen on wifi settings... :/


----------



## Ichiban (Dec 5, 2005)

Same here, I also cant save!! (oh well my copy will be shipped today/tomorrow!)


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Dec 5, 2005)

Please let us know if anyone gets this working correctly.  I knew I'd have to buy this one!


----------



## Trune (Dec 5, 2005)

Watch teh fanboys flood lol. This game is worth buying though


----------



## Delfy (Dec 5, 2005)

Anyone with a G6 flash has tried this one?


----------



## Ichiban (Dec 5, 2005)

I've tried it with my G6, saving error...Black screens (On wifi mode)


----------



## ince (Dec 5, 2005)

works fine and saves (although saving takes around 20 secs) using supercard V2.433 patcher


----------



## Opium (Dec 5, 2005)

Saving error on G6. It saves in a sense but when you load it up again and it trys to load the town it says 'could not save, please power down and reinsert cart'.

But it does works up until you boot it up a 2nd time. I played it for about 30mins, seems pretty cool I might buy this one.


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Dec 5, 2005)

ince - where can we get that patcher?  One other thing: how did u guys get this ROM so fast?  Is there a chat room somewhere?  If so, where is it (efnet...)?  Thanx!


----------



## flashermac (Dec 5, 2005)

Ince -  CF or SD?

5uck3rpunch - patcher is only of use with supercard, available at www.supercard.cn

|fmc|


----------



## ince (Dec 5, 2005)

mine is a SD.

cant wait for my original copy to arrive to seems like a great game.


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanx flashermac!  Appreciate ya!  I guss I will be buying this tommorrow on release.  They are getting too smart for us!  Lol!  I guess I also have to buy 'Partners In Time' because I cannot get that game to save either.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Dec 5, 2005)

w00t, this game rocks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If it gets at least a 9, ima go buy it!


----------



## rezen (Dec 5, 2005)

QUOTE(Sc4rFac3d @ Dec 5 2005 said:


> w00t, this game rocks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Someone has... 1up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.1up.com/do/reviewPage?cId=3146050

Man, I was gonna order this game if I got my work done... *Goes back to working*


----------



## Squiffy (Dec 5, 2005)

QUOTE(5uck3rpunch @ Dec 5 2005 said:


> ince - where can we get that patcher?Â One other thing: how did u guys get this ROM so fast?Â Is there a chat room somewhere?Â If so, where is it (efnet...)?Â Thanx!



on EFnet - > #DStemp or #GBAtemp


----------



## sunlife (Dec 5, 2005)

seems not to work on m3 cf with latest manager and firmware.

tried all modes....


----------



## fsimonp (Dec 5, 2005)

same for me on my m3 cf


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanx Squiffy....I guess I'll have to install mIRC again....


----------



## Eruonen (Dec 5, 2005)

I must have this game!!! (as soon as it gets out in Europe... So when's that?)


----------



## Opium (Dec 5, 2005)

QUOTE(Eruonen @ Dec 6 2005 said:


> I must have this game!!! (as soon as it gets out in Europe... So when's that?)



March next year......
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Australia gets it this Thursday


----------



## oswaldo (Dec 5, 2005)

QUOTE(Opium @ Dec 5 2005 said:


> QUOTE(Eruonen @ Dec 6 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > I must have this game!!! (as soon as it gets out in Europe... So when's that?)
> ...



That's just painfull


----------



## flashermac (Dec 5, 2005)

Sorry to correct you Squiffy, but isn't it #ndstemp?
They've been having some trouble with spam recently so maybe they've changed, it was invite only last night.

|fmc|


----------



## eife (Dec 5, 2005)

Working great on SC CF too...
but not the wifi though...


----------



## oswaldo (Dec 5, 2005)

QUOTE(Opium @ Dec 5 2005 said:


> Saving error on G6. It saves in a sense but when you load it up again and it trys to load the town it says 'could not save, please power down and reinsert cart'.



It somewhat works on M3 SD, but I got the same save error and message.


----------



## Strider (Dec 5, 2005)

Does anyone have another supercard link for me? You know... the original page's overused again


----------



## Bi99uy (Dec 5, 2005)

Damnit, can´t get WFC working. Only a black screen when it tries to connect, eventhough i alredy have WFC set up. Using SUpercard SD.


----------



## Rather Dashing (Dec 5, 2005)

anyone try it with ndspatch.exe since its 256 mb?


----------



## inde (Dec 5, 2005)

one reason could be that the servers aint up for it yet.
on the main site nintendowifi.com it says mario kart -up, tony hawks - up, animal crossing - coming soon

its just a guess but its possible


----------



## Tweeder (Dec 5, 2005)

A game I was waiting for. If any problems with my NeoFlash I'm buying it. Any NeoFlash users try it yet?


----------



## compi (Dec 5, 2005)

I get 2white screens with EZ-Flash II


----------



## bryehn (Dec 5, 2005)

i called in sick today to play this. I even bought a second battery.


----------



## sunlife (Dec 5, 2005)

got it 2 work with m3 cf manager 2.3 and firmware 12.

but .....

just with 1x DMA it is fkn slow and you can not save. once you have saved it no way to restart the game.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Dec 5, 2005)

MK2 it does not work, or takes longer than 5 minutes to load it boots goes to warning then does some audio shit on a black screen


----------



## Telix (Dec 5, 2005)

Bah, the servers aren't even up yet!


----------



## Remphor (Dec 5, 2005)

NDSPatch doesnt even patch it.
Loadme with any option just gives 2 white screens


----------



## sunjammer (Dec 5, 2005)

QUOTE(Strider @ Dec 5 2005 said:


> Does anyone have another supercard link for me? You know... the original page's overused again


http://www.scdev.org/index.php?cat=downloads


----------



## Strider (Dec 5, 2005)

QUOTE(sunjammer @ Dec 5 2005 said:


> QUOTE(Strider @ Dec 5 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have another supercard link for me? You know... the original page's overused again
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## airdom (Dec 5, 2005)

where the heck do you ppl get roms?lol


----------



## Vanhal (Dec 5, 2005)

works perfectly on SC CF 2.433!!!!
minus wifi that is...


----------



## MC DUI (Dec 5, 2005)

Woot! Respect Supercard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hopefully the Wifi is just the servers.

Haven't played this game before, time to see what its like.


----------



## helpme (Dec 5, 2005)

working fine on Cf supercard
firmware             153
patcher               2.433
save position       cf card
rom  position       supercard

i called my town "shittown" & now when someone says its name its just "    town"
i cant beleve it censored the name


----------



## berlinka (Dec 5, 2005)

I was laughing my ASS off here. I was just typing some bullshit in the game to see if the other characters reacted on it. In fact when I typed the word "bullshit" the game froze. Well, it's not very special, but after I restarted the game, a VERY annoyed mole dug up at my house and began a lecture about how I had to save before I switched off and he warned me to never let it happen again, etc. It was great, I really felt insulted by this Crazy Mole......man, how mad he was.


----------



## amptor (Dec 5, 2005)

oh dear god no. now the sillies have something to beg for on irc lol i saw they had to wait long for it to get released.  i may end up trying it out but *shudder* kiddie game for kiddie system?






 you guys with stuff you do in this game haha ok now I see why it's worth trying out.  put in extra profanity making it fun  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  lol.

You know that in nintendogs you can do some really weird shit and I don't think it'll censor it out.  I'ma do some experiments later.  llooll I swear, ds seems more fun than psp for some reason but I like having both


----------



## shadow1w2 (Dec 5, 2005)

I dont think saying "bullshit" would freeze your game. It probly froze randomly or an animal's reaction didnt work right or something. Would make sence for them to say "Watch your mouth!" or something xD

Ugh, gotta wait a whole extra week until I get my copy ;-;
And I know for a fact this wont work on my EZFA cart :/

Oh well, gotta be patient.... patient....

Kinda disapointed that the game is only 32 megs and not 64 megs. Plus the animal lists show that alot of animals from the GCN game are missing x-x; Hopefully online play wont be too badly hinderd by this :/
I expect alot of clones though -.-;

Anyway, must wait for my copy... patiently... argh! Shoulda reserved a copy instead of win a free one x-x; Oh well, must wait...


----------



## Entrax (Dec 5, 2005)

works perfect with G6 woooooooooooooooooot


----------



## Eruonen (Dec 5, 2005)

QUOTE(Opium @ Dec 5 2005 said:


> QUOTE(Eruonen @ Dec 6 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > I must have this game!!! (as soon as it gets out in Europe... So when's that?)
> ...


:'( Not fair :'( 
(j/k I'll import it since I can't wait for march next year)



EDIT: w00t 400th post (Not that that's exeptional, but it's still a personal record 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## bryehn (Dec 5, 2005)

QUOTE(berlinka @ Dec 5 2005 said:


> I was laughing my ASS off here. I was just typing some bullshit in the game to see if the other characters reacted on it. In fact when I typed the word "bullshit" the game froze. Well, it's not very special, but after I restarted the game, a VERY annoyed mole dug up at my house and began a lecture about how I had to save before I switched off and he warned me to never let it happen again, etc. It was great, I really felt insulted by this Crazy Mole......man, how mad he was.



That's Mr. Resetti. 

Animal Crossing does not like to be turned off without saving. And all of my corespondance in the original game was full of swearing, I changed some animal's catch phrases to things like "eat shit". There's no censorship in the game...the freeze was probably coincidence.


----------



## memyselfandi (Dec 5, 2005)

supercard rocks!


----------



## inde (Dec 5, 2005)

i figured the wifi out i think 

go speak to the dogs by the big gates where you leave your town and pick friendcode option.

it will connect to ninitendo wifi, give you a code.

next try to leave it says you need other people to connect to cos you cant just connect to anyone, so register some friendcodes in your ds and walla, all done, mine is *3135-9323-5770* if anyone wants to be my firend by the way lol.

unfortunately i cant test that it will actually go all the way as i have no friendcodes from anyone, but please try this and post me your friend codes so we can give it a shot

well hope this helps   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






update : ok i tried it with lumo, works well


----------



## Ferrian (Dec 5, 2005)

QUOTE(Entrax @ Dec 5 2005 said:


> works perfect with G6 woooooooooooooooooot


Perfect besides saving.


----------



## memyselfandi (Dec 5, 2005)

i'm not that far in the game to be able to get a friend code... lol


----------



## bryehn (Dec 5, 2005)

so you can't just visit some random person's town?

i notice that nintendo hasn't officially launched the ac:ww page in the wi-fi hub


----------



## inde (Dec 6, 2005)

nope friends only.

cant just join anyones town, bit dissapointing really

but on the bright side, at least we know it works now


----------



## bryehn (Dec 6, 2005)

totally disappointing. though, they'd have to come up with a way to boot people out of town if they started raping your orchards or something.

guess i'll need to start a list then.


----------



## UScr00ge (Dec 6, 2005)

OK. Just so i understand, in AC:WW, the wifi settings config screen crashes, but as long as your wifi is set up in another game (like MK) the actual wifi play of AC works?


----------



## Deadmon (Dec 6, 2005)

QUOTE(UScr00ge @ Dec 5 2005 said:


> OK. Just so i understand, in AC:WW, the wifi settings config screen crashes, but as long as your wifi is set up in another game (like MK) the actual wifi play of AC works?



Correct. If you have your settings from MKDS, then AC should work online. Too bad the town limit is only 4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm only missing cherries now...XD


----------



## memyselfandi (Dec 6, 2005)

is that supposed to be a joke, the cherry part as in female....


----------



## Prophet (Dec 6, 2005)

*Smacks the shit out of memyselfandi* Now get the fuck back in the corner.


----------



## Opium (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm wondering about the Australian version of Animal Crossing. As we are in the southern hemisphere we have different seasons to America. I hope the Australian version of the game manages to get the seasons correct. I don't much fancy my character walking around in snow when it's 40 degrees celcius outside my room....

Here's a transcript of a conversation between a member of the press and a nintendo representative at the end of a the IGN Animal Crossing presentation video (from a few weeks back):

Press Guy: "So what do you do for the australian people? who you know? summer there winter here?"

Nintendo Guy: "Man I don't know! Australia?" (laughs)

Press Guy: "Well that's a big point in Australia is it going to be, you know summer?"

Nintendo Guy: "You know that's a very good question. I'll have to look into that, I don't know the answer to that. We haven't talked to Australia (laughs). They're probably looking at our translation right now going 'oh how do we localise this?!' I don't even know when it's launching in Australia. But I'll look into that."


hahaha look at me laugh..........


----------



## ChaosTheorySD (Dec 6, 2005)

Or you could just set the clock weird. Not exactly an ideal solution, but it'll do eh?


Anyway, can't wait for this game. Shoulod be picking it up tomorrow, assuming the goddamn retailers get their shipments in.


----------



## Dirtie (Dec 6, 2005)

Great news that Aussie (and I can only assume NZ as well - don't forget about us!) gets this so soon, we usually get games the same time as Europe (because those are the versions we get).
But if they've messed up the seasons for the Southern Hemisphere, I'll be sorely disappointed. Setting the clock weird is not acceptable, seeing as Christmas will be in the middle of the year then :/


----------



## oswaldo (Dec 6, 2005)

QUOTE(Opium @ Dec 6 2005 said:


> Nintendo Guy: "Man I don't know! Australia?" (laughs)



That ignorent son of a bitch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But, anyway, we europeans get this way to late.. it's just sick how they can let us wait like this all the time


----------



## Bi99uy (Dec 6, 2005)

There is a patch floating around that removes the censoring of the game, anyone tried it yet?


----------



## Eruonen (Dec 6, 2005)

So... can you delete a friend after playing with him? ( :'( Not that I have any friends... *runs away and cries* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## tgc_9013 (Dec 6, 2005)

QUOTE(Bi99uy @ Dec 6 2005 said:


> There is a patch floating around that removes the censoring of the game, anyone tried it yet?


What does it exactly remove?


----------



## PuyoDead (Dec 6, 2005)

Can't say I've ever seen this game series sensor anything. What are you going on about, Bi99uy?


----------



## Bi99uy (Dec 6, 2005)

QUOTE(PuyoDead @ Dec 6 2005 said:


> Can't say I've ever seen this game series sensor anything. What are you going on about, Bi99uy?



Like any inmature eighteenyearold videogame enthusiast, i use cursewords, a lot. Naturally i tried to mail a letter to a citizen of my village calling him a "Fucktard", and the game printed out "....tard". Meaning that cursewords like Fuck, Shit and the like are censored, most likely due to the fact that the game is online and small children will be playing it. And there is supposedly a patch that removes the censoring, making it finally possible to call your town "Shitville".

Oh, and my friend code is 4252-6240-2849. I want to try out the Online mode of the game, so if any of you guys have got it running, please post your codes or PM them.


----------



## 754boy (Dec 6, 2005)

Where is that patch!!! lol


----------



## WeaponXxX (Dec 6, 2005)

Its not illegal to point us to a patch so hook us up!


----------



## Bi99uy (Dec 6, 2005)

http://rapidshare.de/files/8688310/SCZ-ACW...rabbit.zip.html

Use it on you own risk, i haven´t scanned the file for any kind of virus and the like.


----------



## berlinka (Dec 6, 2005)

I wrote "suck my dick", and probably they didn't found that rude enough..


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Dec 6, 2005)

Too funny.  Save works fine on NEOFlash card - 1 gig.


----------



## tgc_9013 (Dec 6, 2005)

QUOTE(Bi99uy @ Dec 6 2005 said:


> QUOTE(PuyoDead @ Dec 6 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Can't say I've ever seen this game series sensor anything. What are you going on about, Bi99uy?
> ...


I want to try it with you, but I don't get a friend code, it says I need to connect to nintendo wifi first, but how do I connect?


----------



## Bi99uy (Dec 6, 2005)

QUOTE(tgc_9013 @ Dec 6 2005 said:


> QUOTE(Bi99uy @ Dec 6 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(PuyoDead @ Dec 6 2005 said:
> ...



After you have done the inital Tom Nook stuff, you can go to the gates to the north. Talk to the dog to the right and ask him for you friendcode. When he´s done talking you should get a number. And you need to set you WFC settings first through another game, as the screen will go black if you try it here. That is, if you are using a pirated copy.


----------



## tgc_9013 (Dec 6, 2005)

QUOTE(Bi99uy @ Dec 6 2005 said:


> QUOTE(tgc_9013 @ Dec 6 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Bi99uy @ Dec 6 2005 said:
> ...


Well, I still need to do the Tom Nook stuff, so maybe later. I have to study now


----------



## tgc_9013 (Dec 6, 2005)

Ok, my friend code is 5455-2150-8676, I've opened my gate for you


----------



## IxthusTiger (Dec 6, 2005)

QUOTE(tgc_9013 @ Dec 6 2005 said:


> I've opened my gate for you



That sounds dirty...


----------



## tgc_9013 (Dec 6, 2005)

QUOTE(IxthusTiger @ Dec 6 2005 said:


> QUOTE(tgc_9013 @ Dec 6 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > I've opened my gate for you
> ...








  It does


----------



## Bi99uy (Dec 6, 2005)

Well im running around in your town now, that´s quite a few apples you have laying around. Try to get online and see if one can chat in real time.


----------



## tgc_9013 (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm searching you, where are you?


----------



## assassda (Dec 6, 2005)

has anyone tried that swear patch?


----------



## Rather Dashing (Dec 6, 2005)

With the SuperCard do you need a PassMe to get this to work or is FlashMe good enough?


----------



## Zorn (Dec 6, 2005)

Sorry, but is there any flash card which lets you play
AC without  problems??


----------



## Bi99uy (Dec 6, 2005)

QUOTE(Rather Dashing @ Dec 6 2005 said:


> With the SuperCard do you need a PassMe to get this to work or is FlashMe good enough?
> 
> 
> Works fine with FlashMe.
> ...



Runs pretty damn good on my Supercard. Haven´t encounterd any glitches or frezees yet. The only problem is that it overwrote my MKDS save on my Nintendogs cart, but that´s a minor inconvience.


----------



## Rather Dashing (Dec 6, 2005)

AC doesn't save on the SD card?


----------



## Zorn (Dec 6, 2005)

In the compatibility list you can read that it
saves on the SC sd.

But you can't use WFC !! Thats bad!
And what does this mean:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Set "ROM position Patch" - Supercard, to avoid slowdown and random lock-ups



I don't own a SC, so is it a hard problem? Or just a special config?


----------



## Bi99uy (Dec 6, 2005)

QUOTE(Rather Dashing @ Dec 6 2005 said:


> AC doesn't save on the SD card?
> 
> 
> It should. But the game refuses to start without a cartridge in it and when i tried to start Mario Kart after saving in AC, everything was gone.
> ...



Actually i CAN use WFC. I can´t however change the WFC settings, but as i alredy set the settings with Mario Kart DS, i don´t need to. All of the early reports stating that WFC was nonfuntioning was because you can´t access it before you play the game for a while and finish the first part. After that you can use WFC freely.

ROM position Patch is there because the data streams from the SD/CF cart normally. When you select ROM position Patch in the patching program, the whole game loads up inte the RAM of the Supercard and thus runs much faster and without any freezes. Nothing hard to do.


----------



## Delfy (Dec 7, 2005)

Is there any way to make it save on a G6?Any patch or something?


----------



## SpaceJump (Dec 8, 2005)

A new Game Manager for M3 and G6 will be released today or tommorrow which fixes Animal Crossing and some more  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just wait...


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Dec 8, 2005)

ACWW was worth buying.  I did.  Seems to run a little faster than the ROM did.  Especially with saves & loading.  Never got to test the Wifi on my NeoFlash but it works great on the retail cart.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Dec 10, 2005)

Um how do you play, any tips or any reccomendations for new players to the series? I got a pole, can I just go fish now Ior do I really need bait? WTF do I do with this game? Dp they have classic games like the original version did?


----------



## Squiffy (Dec 10, 2005)

@WeaponX

I suggest you explore, do lots of things, even things you may consider pointless.
Visit EVERY house or building and talk to EVERY animal.
Write letters, give gifts, do jobs for the animals.
You fish without bait, and water without refilling the can. Fishing's pretty difficult, but rewarding too.
Unfortunately they don't have the classic games.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks caught two fish while between my post and yours (two black bass) not sure if its my cup of tea (the game that is, who doesnt like black ass?) Played the original and thought it was just to repetative, only tried for like 2 hours anyway, online mode may be fun. You said to try pointless things so I am off to see if I can make my fish mate!


----------



## Squiffy (Dec 10, 2005)

"who doesnt like black ass?"

Boy, do I like that black ass!


----------



## Konamix02 (Dec 10, 2005)

Yeah black ass is pretty great *thinks of girl from school*
*side to side* *side to side*
uhh excuse me.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Dec 11, 2005)

How do you collect bugs?


----------



## ConraDargo (Dec 11, 2005)

Using a net? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you can't buy it yet at Nook's shop then you'll just have to wait until it's available!

Keep fishing - you'll want to catch Red Snappers as they're worth 3000 bells O_O And then there's... a zebra-fish which I can't remember the name of (Knife-something) which you'll get 5000 for.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Dec 11, 2005)

I have a net, I just dont see any bugs, I am a mad fisherman, caught a whoole butt load of fish already, stupid Tom is closed today, is he always closed on Sundays?


----------



## ConraDargo (Dec 11, 2005)

Ah silly me, I forgot that it's winter - no bugs can be found until spring when the snow is gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





No, not always - my store was opened today and it is still just a barn-shelter-thingy. Opening hours depends on what store he has upgraded to.


----------



## SpaceJump (Dec 11, 2005)

How does fishing work?


----------



## unusername (Dec 11, 2005)

any patch to make it work in EZcarts II PS?


----------



## ConraDargo (Dec 11, 2005)

*SpaceJump,* toss the float into the water and don't pull it back up again until a fish pulls it underneath the water surface.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks ConraDargo, it seems there are a few quirks in the game like last night at 11:45 Bones wanted to come over and asked what time, I could only select on that day which was ending in 15 minutes and every answer was too short, I had two choices reset or wait 15 minutes, I chose to reset. I guess the other problem is Bluebear wants a dungbeetle but hopefully tomorrow that will stop


----------



## Bi99uy (Dec 12, 2005)

Does anyone else have a problem with the game online now?
I get a error message with a picture of Resetti on it saying i was disconnected. Perhaps Nintendo is taking on the DS piracy now?


----------



## Rather Dashing (Dec 12, 2005)

QUOTE(Bi99uy @ Dec 12 2005 said:


> Does anyone else have a problem with the game online now?
> I get a error message with a picture of Resetti on it saying i was disconnected. Perhaps Nintendo is taking on the DS piracy now?



How could they tell that you are using a flash card?
I thought they can just tell what the unique code of your DS is, I don't think each AC game has an unique code but i might be wrong.


----------



## freemaan (Dec 12, 2005)

Just take a look at this page: http://www.nintendowifi.com/troubleshooting/SystemStatus.jsp




Global Wi-Fi Service is temporarily unavailable
Animal Crossing: Wild World  Status - Temporarily Unavailable


----------



## WeaponXxX (Dec 12, 2005)

Once we are online, I believe we are indeed online unless Nintendo came here and blocked all our codes? But what about the fact that 90% of the people here seem to own the real deal? My guess is the network is just down? Do you have to deal with mr. Resetti every time or do you just get an error?

*Edit 
Gordon beat me to it


----------



## Bi99uy (Dec 12, 2005)

Phew, that´s a relief. I checked the WFC status and everything was green when i had problems, so i was kinda worried.


----------



## Lumstar (Sep 30, 2007)

Excuse the bump, but it's important. Can someone _please_ tell me the correct settings to make it run properly with Supercard CF? I know it at least used to be compatible months ago.


----------



## jeklnoo (Sep 30, 2007)

QUOTE(theclaw @ Sep 30 2007 said:


> Excuse the bump, but it's important. Can someone _please_ tell me the correct settings to make it run properly with Supercard CF? I know it at least used to be compatible months ago.



did you try checking the supercard compatibility forums over on scdev.org? there's probably a big long thread there about it


----------

